
Firefox dropped below the 10% share value on Netmarketshare - Jerry2
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/06/04/firefox-dropped-below-the-10-share-value-on-netmarketshare/
======
zaarn
I hope that more webdevs recognize this is just leading into a new era of IE
but with Chrome and start pushing people into Firefox (atm they're pushing
into Chrome via 'works only in chrome' messages that are factually false most
of the time given the websites work with a UA changer)

~~~
s17n
IE won because it was better than Netscape, Firefox won because it was better
than IE, Chrome won because it was better than Firefox. As far as I can tell
the whole history of browser market share is just one long example of the
market working exactly as it should and everybody benefitting.

~~~
zaarn
Browser Monocultures are not good, even if Firefox is the dominating browser.

In an ideal world we'd have about 25% to Edge, 25% to Safari, 25% to Firefox
and 25% to Chrome.

------
jeffmcmahan
This is important, but Safari has a stable market position too (macOS + iOS),
so the worst case scenario will not be as lousy as the early 2000s situation
w/IE.

I tried to switch to FF completely - for dev work and all - late last year.
The dev tools were just not as good as Chrome/Chromium. I use FF for browsing.
I'll try to make the dev switch again, starting today.

~~~
majora2007
I also did the same and from a dev standpoint, Chrome is far ahead. FF makes
it difficult to even use breakpoints or alter psuedo styles in the browser,
which is really needed for a lot of development work.

------
PunchTornado
I'm always using FF for casual browsing, but Chrome for devwork

~~~
YourMatt
Funny how I'm the exact opposite. I like Chrome for general browsing because
my bookmarks and open tabs are known to all other devices, out of the box.
Besides that, it seems faster.

I use Firefox Developer Edition for dev work. I prefer Fx's tools, and it's a
walled garden where I don't have any other plugins that could possibly
interfere with anything I'm doing.

------
ralusek
Dying to get off Chrome but FF has been giving me soso performance on 2015
MBP. Video playback is iffy and battery usage is terrible =/

~~~
mojo982
I'm with you. I use Firefox as my daily driver, but it really makes my dual-
core processor struggle (2015 MBP for home, 2017 for work). It's a great
browser in every way except performance. They really need to prioritize that.

~~~
jefurii
FF runs fine on my six-year-old Thinkpad. Of course I run PrivacyBadger which
blocks most adverts and trackers.

Are we really saying that Chrome is just more efficient at wasting CPU cycles
to show adverts?

~~~
guitarbill
Maybe it's an OS thing. I'm on macOS, and FF feels much slower than Chrome or
Safari (all using uBlock Origin). One big thing is HTML5 video playback, FF
really drives the CPU up, even on a 15" 2017 MBP. Page loading is also worse,
even on basic sites like HN.

~~~
ralusek
I have heard multiple people say that it _is_ an OS thing specific to MacOS.
Can't verify, have just seen that around HN a few times.

------
miaklesp
Last redesign of Chrome was good. Very good browser, deserves to be afloat.

